# impossible de lire les musiques qu'il y  sur mon ipod



## bibou25 (3 Avril 2004)

bonjour tout le monde,

Je viens de passer sur mac depuis mardi,avant j'avais un pc.Je téléchargeais don les musiques de mon pc via itunes sur mon apple.Aujourd'hui j'ai donc essayé de faire la demarche inversesoit telecharger les musique de mon ipod vers mon mac.Mais la je les vois bien apparaitre mais en grisée.JE ne peux pas les lire....ni les selectionner,je ne  peux rien faire avec..
Est ce que cela est impossible ou est ce que je m'y prend mal???


----------



## chupastar (3 Avril 2004)

Normalment que ce soit sur pc ou mac il est impossible de rapatrier tes fichiers musicaux depuis ton ipod vers l'ordinateur. Mais sur mac il y a ipod rip qui est pas mal pour faire celà.
Par contre que tu ne puisse pas les lire c'est pas normal.
Va dans les preferences de ton ipod depuuis iTunes (en bas à droite quand ton ipod est connecté) et tu selectionne "organiser mes morceaux et les listes de lectures manuellement" et là tes fichiers musicaux de ton ipod redeviendront noirs et tu pourra les lire comme tu le souhaites.

Chupastar.


----------



## bibou25 (3 Avril 2004)

merci,effectivement après ta manipulation je peux lire les musiques.Par contre mon ipod reste continuellement sur "ne pas se déconnecter" est ce normal.Est ce parceuqe je suis en tran de le charger???


----------



## jpmiss (3 Avril 2004)

pour pouvoir le deconnecter il faut d'abord l'ejecter (soit depuis iTunes soit depuis le bureau)


----------



## chupastar (3 Avril 2004)

et tu est bien en train de la charger si tu passe par Fire Wire et ton mac.


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Avril 2004)

Klair, dès qu'il se connecte au Mac, "Do not disconnect" apparait, jusqu'à ce que tu éjectes le disque, et si tu l'éjectes mais que tu le gardes connecté, il continue à charger la batterie, et là, tu peux le débrancher quand tu veux sans problème...


----------



## IceandFire (7 Avril 2004)

Ah oui ????? héhéhéhéhéhéhé alu' chite Angie.....Go ! GO !


----------

